# Happy ending?



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

I had a PAX that got onto his cellphone as soon as I started the ride and said,"Yeah, I'm in an Uber, now. And when he gets done driving, he's going to give me a happy ending..."

If it weren't for the damned rating system, I would have stopped the car right there and thrown him out!


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Screw the rating system. I would have kicked him to the curb! 1 starred his ass, then make sure you filed a complaint with Uber. Although the complaint would fall on deaf ears, at least it would be documented.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Why so serious?


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Because it's not funny...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Slam the breaks real hard when you hear this... As if you are about to hit an invisible wall!

Tell pax to get the hell out and this is ride sharing not Amy's Massage SPA!

Also report for making inappropriate and insulting comments.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Right. So what happened when you arrived at the requested destination? Did the user say anything more to you?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You just missed an opportunity where you could have earned your 1 star and be proud of it!


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

The ride ended uneventful, which was good. It just amazes me how powerful some riders think they are, knowing that drivers depend on 5-star ratings to continue driving. Perhaps if riders were "deactivated" if THEIR ratings reached 4.6, they wouldn't be so abusive!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Good. Sadly, that de-activation standard never will come into effect. The man paying is always right. If the man paying is wrong, see the previous sentence. This is America. In God we trust, all others pay cash or American Express, where accepted. Uber accepts American Express.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's true. God is money. Money is power.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

If any inappropriate comments are towards me, then I'll kick them out. He may have been joking, but who knows? Maybe he wanted to start a sexual harassment suit against the driver so that Uber will pay up.


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's how I would have handled it

(pull up to curb)
"So how about that handjob?" 
Dead serious. Give him the opportunity to get out because it would be too awkward to stay.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey.. Don't let the rating system make you uber's *****! These type of pax are the ones who mysteriously down rate you anyway so next time earn your low rating!! 1 star every now and then won't kill youz. It will make you stronger.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

if you cancel he can't rate you


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> if you cancel he can't rate you


as a driver, you can;t cancel a ride once started. He still rates you. Unless you dump him out on the curb and he ends up cancelling in order to request another ride. but I rather earn my 1 stars than not know where they came from


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> as a driver, you can;t cancel a ride once started. He still rates you. Unless you dump him out on the curb and he ends up cancelling in order to request another ride. but I rather earn my 1 stars than not know where they came from


my mistake


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

Jesus if I had a rider like that it would be a hilarious ride the whole time. Lighten up people.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It was a joke. It was probably also a compliment on your looks. Does the whole world have to go PC?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

As a cabbie, I would have booted the dick for such a statement. 
It's a sexually dominant gay comeon.
I'm not gay, and no one dominates me

(What honey? Of COURSE I'm finishing the dishes!).

That's right. Only my WIFE has the right to treat me like shit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As a cabbie, I would have booted the dick for such a statement.
> It's a sexually dominant gay comeon.
> I'm not gay, and no one dominates me
> 
> ...


...and here we have an example of why people hate cabs.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

baldmonkey said:


> Jesus if I had a rider like that it would be a hilarious ride the whole time. Lighten up people.


Would you feel the same way if a driver said this to your mother/wife/sister/daughter?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

My idea of a, happy ending, would have been, you, kneeing him in the groin. How's that for a happy ending to this ride ?


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, and then he could have seen more than five stars!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit here I thought a happy ending meant 5 stars AND a "CASH" tip


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> ...and here we have an example of why people hate cabs.


Really? I froze my meter so she didn't have as high a fare and I'm the EXAMPLE of why people hate cabs?
It was a good samaritan act.
Get stuffed.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a happy ending last night when I picked up 5 drunk douce bags, I earned my 1* for sure. One of them even left me a present when he snuck a beer on and proceeded to spill it, thanks for the $100 Uber gave me. As I was kicking them out the really obnoxious/abusive one tells me he is going to give me 0 out of 5 stars, lol.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> Yes, and then he could have seen more than five stars!


That's great !


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Tim Selleck said:


> Here's how I would have handled it
> 
> (pull up to curb)
> "So how about that handjob?"
> Dead serious. Give him the opportunity to get out because it would be too awkward to stay.


Dumb advice. Nice way to get a sexual harassment charge against you....


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It was a joke. It was probably also a compliment on your looks. Does the whole world have to go PC?


Exactly. Take a Midol people!

Obviously, the rider was kidding.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a rider last night I would have loved to give a happy ending.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

PAX DUMP. Maybe slam on the breaks PAX Dump. 
We pick up some real pond scum along with the nice folks.


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

run26912 said:


> Dumb advice. Nice way to get a sexual harassment charge against you....


Yes, because I'm about as serious as your profile pic


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tim Selleck said:


> Yes, because I'm about as serious as your profile pic


As yours...... represents you?
Avatars are just that. Avatars


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Really? I froze my meter so she didn't have as high a fare and I'm the EXAMPLE of why people hate cabs?
> It was a good samaritan act.
> Get stuffed.


What are you even babbling about cabbie?

"As a cabbie, I would have booted the dick for such a statement. 
It's a sexually dominant gay comeon.
I'm not gay, and no one dominates me"

You are a homophobe and, probably, have latent homosexual inclinations.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm with you P it's an uncomfortable situation. Ordinarily I don't care of guys are gay but when they start flirting with me and hitting on me it gets uncomfortable . 

Comments like that get in the way of what I was thinking about. It can cause a train wreck wrong turn.

I usually forget about everything that I've heard throughout the day as it is but for the duration of the trip it's uncomfortable . you don't even want to talk to this guy


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> As yours...... represents you?
> Avatars are just that. Avatars


I have been known to be mistaken for '80s TV star Tom Selleck at least once.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> What are you even babbling about cabbie?
> 
> "As a cabbie, I would have booted the dick for such a statement.
> It's a sexually dominant gay comeon.
> ...


Are you coming on to me?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> I had a PAX that got onto his cellphone as soon as I started the ride and said,"Yeah, I'm in an Uber, now. And when he gets done driving, he's going to give me a happy ending..."
> 
> If it weren't for the damned rating system, I would have stopped the car right there and thrown him out!


In this life you are the Anvil or the Hammer. Make your choice.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It was a joke. It was probably also a compliment on your looks. Does the whole world have to go PC?


I don't know if you know what PC is. They get in my car and do this, I kick them out. Am I too sensitive? Is my reaction to something incorrect politically? No its called decency and manners.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> I had a PAX that got onto his cellphone as soon as I started the ride and said,"Yeah, I'm in an Uber, now. And when he gets done driving, he's going to give me a happy ending..."
> 
> If it weren't for the damned rating system, I would have stopped the car right there and thrown him out!


**** the ratings you should have told him to get the **** out of you car


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I would have physically thrown them out and claimed defense from a threat. I'll toss him into oncoming traffic and let it play out in court.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> I had a PAX that got onto his cellphone as soon as I started the ride and said,"Yeah, I'm in an Uber, now. And when he gets done driving, he's going to give me a happy ending..."
> 
> If it weren't for the damned rating system, I would have stopped the car right there and thrown him out!


Don't let anybody talk to you like that did one star that prick


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Are you coming on to me?


I'm helping you come to grips with your inner yearnings.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> I don't know if you know what PC is. They get in my car and do this, I kick them out. Am I too sensitive? Is my reaction to something incorrect politically? No its called decency and manners.


If it was a chick, he wouldn't care at all I bet.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> If it was a chick, he wouldn't care at all I bet.


He would be hoping she was serious. Big difference. If he isn't gay and why would the pax think he is. I would be insulted too.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> as a driver, you can;t cancel a ride once started. He still rates you. Unless you dump him out on the curb and he ends up cancelling in order to request another ride. but I rather earn my 1 stars than not know where they came from


what about if you kick him to the curb, then drive to his destination. with all the canned responses Uber will probably just respond with, we reviewed the trip and it looks like it was within the estimated fare...

Also, for those who don't know me yet, this is a joke, I wouldn't do this... or would I???


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> What are you even babbling about cabbie?
> 
> "As a cabbie, I would have booted the dick for such a statement.
> It's a sexually dominant gay comeon.
> ...


Are you under the impression you're not a cabbie because you work for 1/3 the going rate?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> He would be hoping she was serious. Big difference. If he isn't gay and why would the pax think he is. I would be insulted too.


Maybe he had your profile pic on the dash?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Are you under the impression you're not a cabbie because you work for 1/3 the going rate?


When 2/3 of Cabbies earnings go to their many masters, who cares?

I know I'm not a cabbie because my riders love me, hate cabbies, tell me how fantastic it is I showed and showed fast, admire my car and how it smells, and I make a ton of money doing this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When 2/3 of Cabbies earnings go to their many masters, who cares?
> 
> I know I'm not a cabbie because my riders love me, hate cabbies, tell me how fantastic it is I showed and showed fast, admire my car and how it smells, and I make a ton of money doing this.


2/3 of your earnings WILL go to your master.
Master Uber 20%
Master mechanic 25%
Master Macks Used Cars 20%

To fix and replace your current shitbox/replacement shitbox.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2/3 of your earnings WILL go to your master.
> Master Uber 20%
> Master mechanic 25%
> Master Macks Used Cars 20%
> ...


POST # 50/TwoFiddyMile: He SHOOTS,
He SCORES !!!
B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B O O Y A H !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> When 2/3 of Cabbies earnings go to their many masters, who cares?
> 
> I know I'm not a cabbie because my riders love me, hate cabbies, tell me how fantastic it is I showed and showed fast, admire my car and how it smells, and I make a ton of money doing this.


Don't you get it? Uber is just a big taxi company dog and pony show and we're in it


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When 2/3 of Cabbies earnings go to their many masters, who cares?
> 
> I know I'm not a cabbie because my riders love me, hate cabbies, tell me how fantastic it is I showed and showed fast, admire my car and how it smells, and I make a ton of money doing this.


2/3 of a cabbies earnings DO NOT go to the company. When you have to exaggerate to make a point...well, maybe you don't have much of a point.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2/3 of your earnings WILL go to your master.
> Master Uber 20%
> Master mechanic 25%
> Master Macks Used Cars 20%
> ...


The math of a cabbie. Yawn. Your estimates are ridiculous.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> 2/3 of a cabbies earnings DO NOT go to the company. When you have to exaggerate to make a point...well, maybe you don't have much of a point.


I didn't say company. Where did I say company? YOUR masters are the leases, companies, commissions, airports, politicians, insurance companies, unions...hell, who isn't taking a piece of your pie?! The VERY people who are supposed to be regulating the industry for "public safety" and protecting the cabbies are the foxes in the henhouse.

In STL, HALF of the taxicab commission are taxi company owners as MANDATED by state law, and ONLY in our city. Wait...how does that happen?

I have no master. I have no lease. I have no schedule. There is no such thing as seniority, may the best driver win. I have no union fees or rules or unions bedding with politicians. I have an app and a choice. Turn it on, or don't.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I didn't say company. Where did I say company? YOUR masters are the leases, companies, commissions, airports, politicians, insurance companies, unions...hell, who isn't taking a piece of your pie?! The VERY people who are supposed to be regulating the industry for "public safety" and protecting the cabbies are the foxes in the henhouse.
> 
> In STL, HALF of the taxicab commission are taxi company owners as MANDATED by state law, and ONLY in our city. Wait...how does that happen?
> 
> I have no master. I have no lease. I have no schedule. There is no such thing as seniority, may the best driver win. I have no union fees or rules or unions bedding with politicians. I have an app and a choice. Turn it on, or don't.


Cabbies pay their lease and gas. Also annual business licenses. That is it. They do not have to personally grease all the entities you mention. Maybe indirectly, but who cares about that?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> ...and here we have an example of why people hate cabs.


As an independent business person, I also reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, at any time, for any reason. Passengers who are abusive will be promptly ejected. By force, if necessary. If removing them requires force, I will drive to find a cop or call the police and have them meet me. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have no master. I have no lease. I have no schedule. There is no such thing as seniority, may the best driver win. I have no union fees or rules or unions bedding with politicians. I have an app and a choice. Turn it on, or don't.


Taxi drivers also choose whether or not to work and when. When you turn on your app Uber becomes your master. You seem to have a lot of emotional investment in denying you are a taxi driver. Why is that?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Maybe indirectly, but who cares about that?


The customer who has to pay all their union fees and commission bloated salaries?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Taxi drivers also choose whether or not to work and when. When you turn on your app Uber becomes your master. You seem to have a lot of emotional investment in denying you are a taxi driver. Why is that?


Oh, you don't have any schedule? You can come and go at will? I didn't know that.

Why? Because I'm not. I don't pay an overblown lease, I sure as hell don't pay a union, and there is no commission getting laws passed to enrich themselves and their friends.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh, you don't have any schedule? You can come and go at will? I didn't know that.
> 
> Why? Because I'm not. I don't pay an overblown lease, I sure as hell don't pay a union, and there is no commission getting laws passed to enrich themselves and their friends.


Taxi drivers are self-employed. They work whenever they want.
There is no taxi union in Seattle so I don't know how they work.
You're enriching Travis and Co. for doing nothing more than sending you calls.
We all serve somebody. 
You seem to have a lot of hostility towards the taxi industry. Are you an ex-driver that was burned by a company or something?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Taxi drivers are self-employed. They work whenever they want.


So there are no schedules or shifts of any kind? Work at will?



North End Eric said:


> There is no taxi union in Seattle so I don't know how they work.


You and me both.



North End Eric said:


> You're enriching Travis and Co. for doing nothing more than sending you calls.


I choose who I enrich and who enriches me. In Saint Louis, Cabbies have almost no choice.



North End Eric said:


> We all serve somebody.


Yes, we do. Mine is my choice, not by force like Unions.



North End Eric said:


> You seem to have a lot of hostility towards the taxi industry. Are you an ex-driver that was burned by a company or something?


I poke fun at cabbies because of how they spoke to me in the past on here. I have no real problem with them. I HATE Union / Crony / Corporate collusion to monopolise and steal rights from the people for their own enrichment. Unions are the same thieves behind a different mask.

Saint Louis Taxi Cab Commission is corrupt and could not care less about its customers because they built a monopoly.


----------

